# Archery Clubs near Aiken SC



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know of any clubs around Aiken area or within say 30-45 minute drive from there. I know seasons are winding down but I will be up that way for a week starting this weekend and was looking for somewhere to shoot some 3d.

Thanks -


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody ? ? ?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know Razor Sharp Archery Range in Sylvania Ga? I see they are having a shoot this weekend.


----------



## LarryFarnsworth (Aug 15, 2005)

*Archery Shop near Aiken SC*

There is a place called Hooties in Clearwater SC I am not sure how far away that is.
Hooties Outdoors, Inc.
3770 Jefferson Davis Highway
Clearwater, SC 29822 
803-593-0019


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Augusta Ga. Fort Gordon*

There is a Shoot on Fort Gordon Aug. 22, check the Archery forum at www.gon.com , Louisville, Ga Aug 21 Cottonmouth Classic on Gon also!!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

THB has one this weekend. Not sure if that would be close enough for you.

http://www.sc-archery.com/Scores.htm


----------



## tim1457 (Sep 25, 2011)

Try Aiken Archery Club. Info: 
Address:
545 Johnston Hwy 
Trenton SC 29847 USA 


Hours of operation: 
Saturday & Sunday 7-5


Phone:
803-334-9677 
803-275-0409


Email address:
[email protected]


----------

